# Just Some Pics Of The Turtles



## KevinGG (Aug 5, 2017)

Thought I'd share some photos of the turtles that live out here. Enjoy 













My instagram is @theturtleisyou if you'd like to see more. 

Kevin


----------



## biyeshengplay (Aug 6, 2017)

Nice box turtle


----------



## Peliroja32 (Aug 7, 2017)

Love the one with the flowers. Sooo cute!


----------



## KevinGG (Aug 7, 2017)

There's a funny picture within every feeding.


----------



## Pearly (Aug 7, 2017)

KevinGG said:


> There's a funny picture within every feeding.
> 
> View attachment 214990


How adorable! I envy your nasturtiums. My seeds never want to grow such pretty flowers. I think it's Texas heat and our soil that they don't like much


----------



## KevinGG (Aug 7, 2017)

Pearly said:


> How adorable! I envy your nasturtiums. My seeds never want to grow such pretty flowers. I think it's Texas heat and our soil that they don't like much


 
I actually had problems with them this year as well. Maybe 50% germinated, but only 20% grew up. We had an especially warm summer this year. Going to plant during rainy season and use extra mulch next year.


----------



## KevinGG (Aug 9, 2017)

One of the new Razorback Musks.


----------



## Alicia Hoogstra (Aug 10, 2017)

Oh my goodness, I'm completely in love with your little Razorback Musk!!!!!!


----------



## KevinGG (Aug 10, 2017)

They're pretty cute. Tiniest turtles I've ever received. Look at your finger to see just how tiny this guy is.


----------



## PJay (Aug 10, 2017)

Too cute, how would you describe the hatchlings personality?


----------



## KevinGG (Aug 10, 2017)

PJay said:


> Too cute, how would you describe the hatchlings personality?



Have only had them for one day, but so far very shy. I only ever see one at a time.


----------



## KevinGG (Aug 11, 2017)

And another new arrival. This is one of a pair. Straight out of the box.


----------



## Kasia (Aug 11, 2017)

KevinGG said:


> They're pretty cute. Tiniest turtles I've ever received. Look at your finger to see just how tiny this guy is.
> 
> View attachment 215319


Whoa... WHOA...How freaking cute is this little guy?? How will you call him?


----------



## KevinGG (Aug 11, 2017)

Kasia said:


> Whoa... WHOA...How freaking cute is this little guy?? How will you call him?



Haha. They are very cute. I don't usually name the turtles, but open to suggestions. Any ideas?


----------



## KevinGG (Aug 11, 2017)




----------



## Kasia (Aug 11, 2017)

KevinGG said:


> Haha. They are very cute. I don't usually name the turtles, but open to suggestions. Any ideas?


I'm traditional with names so he looks like an Albert to me...Tiny Berty for now...


----------



## rolley (Aug 12, 2017)

KevinGG said:


> One of the new Razorback Musks.
> 
> View attachment 215217


This is soo cute


----------



## KevinGG (Aug 17, 2017)




----------



## KevinGG (Sep 19, 2017)

Some more pics:








Instagram: @theturtleisyou


----------



## Peliroja32 (Sep 19, 2017)

Love the pics Kevin! Keep them coming lol


----------



## KevinGG (Jan 24, 2018)

@theturtleisyou on Instagram.


----------



## Loohan (Jan 25, 2018)

Amazing collection.


----------



## MrMarg&me (Jan 25, 2018)

Thank you for sharing pictures of your thriving turtles! I especially enjoyed the boxes. I haven't seen mine in weeks.


----------



## KevinGG (Jan 25, 2018)

MissMarg&me said:


> Thank you for sharing pictures of your thriving turtles! I especially enjoyed the boxes. I haven't seen mine in weeks.



Thank you. Yeah, these are old photos of course. Mine are inside, waiting for spring...

View attachment 228675


----------

